# Thoughts on raw dog/cat diet



## Q41 (Mar 8, 2017)

Came across this site; https://www.darwinspet.com/product/raw-dog-food-ns/ would you feed it to your tegu? The dog formula is 75/25% meat/veg and the cat version is only meat. Organs and bone are included in this, and it could be a good way to get some variety in your tegus diet? Im going to shoot them an email and see what they say. 

Edit - I dont mean to use this in place of whole prey, just something to add variety maybe once or twice a week.


----------



## Trede (Apr 7, 2017)

I won't speak to the darwinspet food, but I feed my tegu "reptilinks" and they're along the same lines (whole ground prey + fruit/veg) but formulated specifically for reptiles/tegus. Just another option that's out there.

https://www.reptilinks.com/


----------

